

Ability Maps, Deaf Mayors and $1000 Strollers - mudgemeister
http://dashes.com/anil/2010/07/ability-maps-or-deaf-mayors.html

======
smiler
Not thought about this before, but what is the state of accessibility on smart
phones - particularly with touch interfaces?

